# Sweat Smell



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

No im not a dirty smelly fvcker before you all start.

Just a quick question guys , when i train , especially when playing sports , hockey,badminton,squash. and sweat it smells really ammonia based.....

I am a very clean person and its not a problem as i wash obviously , i just wondered why it would smell like that ??? i mean strong like smelling salts virtually. I drink loads and loads of water, could it be a vitamin im taking or protein ???

Thanks


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

I used to get that when on ECA.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Flinty, I think that is a sign that you take too much protein but can't tell you any more as that is all I can't remember from a thread a few months back


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

yep from protein ...from what I've read on this it's because of the nitrogen in amino acids ...when your body uses aminos for energy the nitrogen is converted into urea. If your kidneys cant handle the excess nitrogen - then it will come out in your sweat. If it bothers you [and you are sure you are drinking enough water] then the suggestion is to perhaps add an energy drink when working out - or complex/low GI carb before sessions as this can easily be converted into glucose to supply energy.

Nothing to worry about as far as I am aware though....

...although I do think I remember that another cause of the smell can be a symptom of diabetes ??? but will leave that for a clever soul to discuss


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

New username: Stinky90


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

Smitch said:


> New username: Stinky90


yeah that suits him much better ...I agree with smitch


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jem said:


> yep from protein ...from what I've read on this it's because of the nitrogen in amino acids ...when your body uses aminos for energy the nitrogen is converted into urea. If your kidneys cant handle the excess nitrogen - then it will come out in your sweat. If it bothers you [and you are sure you are drinking enough water] then the suggestion is to perhaps add an energy drink when working out - or complex/low GI carb before sessions as this can easily be converted into glucose to supply energy.
> 
> Nothing to worry about as far as I am aware though....
> 
> ...although I do think I remember that another cause of the smell can be a symptom of diabetes ??? but will leave that for a clever soul to discuss


Thanks ,

As i have my protein shakes with milk should i perhaps cut out the milk for a bit aswell ???


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Smitch said:


> New username: Stinky90


Well i dont personally smell you chimp, just worried that the sweat smelling like that i was not getting enough of something or too much of something...

I actually smell fresh as a daisy always lol, unless i just walked off a squash court lol


----------



## Josh1436114527 (Apr 3, 2007)

i got a bottle of fish oils capsules once,sum chinese brand and they made my sweat smell like Green haha it was very strange


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> Thanks ,
> 
> As i have my protein shakes with milk should i perhaps cut out the milk for a bit aswell ???


I don't think that would make a difference ? ...had a quick read and ...higher test levels will make you produce more sweat and zinc, sugar and caffeine will all affect the type and smell of sweat

...add a sweet pot in meal before session and see if it makes a difference perhaps ?

oh and the diabetes smell - it's nail polish not ammonia lol

...waiting for experts now


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Jem said:


> yep from protein ...from what I've read on this it's because of the nitrogen in amino acids ...when your body uses aminos for energy the nitrogen is converted into urea. If your kidneys cant handle the excess nitrogen - then it will come out in your sweat. If it bothers you [and you are sure you are drinking enough water] then the suggestion is to perhaps add an energy drink when working out - or complex/low GI carb before sessions as this can easily be converted into glucose to supply energy.
> 
> Nothing to worry about as far as I am aware though....
> 
> ...although I do think I remember that another cause of the smell can be a symptom of diabetes ??? but will leave that for a clever soul to discuss


I like this perl of wisdom.....


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

you pervert

hehe


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

ive been getting this of late, im drinking 5litres of water a day which should be enough and im not on a high pro for my bodyweight, can it be a sign of diabetes?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> ive been getting this of late, im drinking 5litres of water a day which should be enough and im not on a high pro for my bodyweight, can it be a sign of diabetes?


I fcukin hope not mate. I found my food uptake took the smell

Away for me.. Tbh though not checked for diabetes although blood sugar never

Been a problem..


----------



## J1mmyc (Mar 25, 2012)

I have recently been getting this but I carb backload so no carbs before training but it was fine before using tren every time I use tren it seems to happen I drink over 5l water everyday


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

gotta be diet based. just finding the culprit


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow, old thread bump - you still a smelly sob, @fliny90? 

Tren can cause this a bt apparently, but the main cause is usually always a sign of a high level of deamination, which is the process where glucogenic amino acids (which is most of them) are being broken down for energy - the process leaves ammonia as a by product and when ammonia levels go beyond a certain point you can't convert it all the uric acid and pee it out, so some gets excreted via sweat.

High protein/low-ish carbs is the most typical cause here, but it can also happen with more moderate protein intakes if the protein itself is low quality - lots of NEAA's and only a bare minimum EAA's. That is unlikely, but possible. In either case though the ammonia smell is greatest with exercise because that's when most deamination occurs.

First thing to try would be to drop protein levels a little and take a look at protein quality.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Only time I ever experienced this was when running tren a while ago. I'd go to the gym fresh as a daisy and by the end of my workout I'd be drenched and stinking like a p1ss stained old gym sock.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I occasionally smell of onions......not been near onions in my life...


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

mrwright said:


> I occasionally smell of onions......not been near onions in my life...


How do you know you smell of them then??


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> How do you know you smell of them then??


Haha i mean ive never eaten them or anything

They ****in stink so i stay away


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

mrwright said:


> Haha i mean ive never eaten them or anything
> 
> They ****in stink so i stay away


How can you have never eaten onion? there is onion in so much?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dtlv said:


> Wow, old thread bump - you still a smelly sob, @fliny90?
> 
> Tren can cause this a bt apparently, but the main cause is usually always a sign of a high level of deamination, which is the process where glucogenic amino acids (which is most of them) are being broken down for energy - the process leaves ammonia as a by product and when ammonia levels go beyond a certain point you can't convert it all the uric acid and pee it out, so some gets excreted via sweat.
> 
> ...


Interesting, my mother before she died of cancer smelled ammonia when she went pee, cancer patients tend to have a low pH, and ammonia is high in pH, I believe in her condition the liver let go ammonia to buffer the acidic urine as to not damage the organs and stuff.

If your pH is low, I guess one could smell ammonia, may even be the liver trying to balance the pH out.

There are other alkalizing foods that may help to buffer acids in the body and calcium is the first to come to mind, but it may be above as dtlv suggests.


----------



## Love2DL (Aug 29, 2012)

I sometimes have fruity smelling sweat, can be related to diabetes (which I don't have afaik) but also when on low carb diet your body turns fat into ketones which gives off this smell. Tren speeds up fat burning so maybe this is what some of you are experiencing.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

lukeee said:


> How can you have never eaten onion? there is onion in so much?


Because onion feckin stinks haha

Ive had like cheese an onion crisps but thats maybe it


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

mrwright said:


> Because onion feckin stinks haha
> 
> Ive had like cheese an onion crisps but thats maybe it


Bet ya you have eaten loads of it without realising it lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

lukeee said:


> Bet ya you have eaten loads of it without realising it lol


Might of had rice with like 0.4% in other than that i dont eat a whole lot


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

mrwright said:


> Might of had rice with like 0.4% in other than that i dont eat a whole lot


Sauces have loads of onions in them mate. Pasta sauces, curry sauces etc etc..


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

lukeee said:


> Sauces have loads of onions in them mate. Pasta sauces, curry sauces etc etc..


Never had curry or curry sauce stinks worse than onion Haha

Had a basic tomato pasta sauce a few times might of had a touch of onions

An maybe a touch in some sort of burger

But never intentionally had em haha


----------



## latsius (Jul 16, 2012)

Certain blends of protein apparntly. Nutrisport users suffer im afraid


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

latsius said:


> Certain blends of protein apparntly. Nutrisport users suffer im afraid


Yuk never used that brand mate but thanks for input. I think it was protein levels too high in

Relation to calories going in at the time for me.. I eat more now and dont get

The ammonia smell anymore


----------

